

Piracy 'forced' Android game to go free - yitchelle
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2012/jul/23/dead-trigger-android-free-piracy

======
roguecoder
Any time I have heard anyone ever quote a piracy number on any non-console
platform it has been 90%. On the iPhone
([http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/FingerKicks/news.asp?c=3...](http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/FingerKicks/news.asp?c=31559)),
across platforms ([http://www.joystiq.com/2008/11/13/world-of-goo-
has-90-piracy...](http://www.joystiq.com/2008/11/13/world-of-goo-
has-90-piracy-rate/) and [http://www.geek.com/articles/games/machinarium-
amnesty-sale-...](http://www.geek.com/articles/games/machinarium-amnesty-sale-
after-staggering-90-piracy-rate-2010086/))

These people say 9:1 as though that were weird or abnormal. It isn't; that is
the world developers have been living in. Even the Humble Bundle, where you
could buy DRM-free games for a penny, had a 25% piracy rate
([http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/05/Saving-a-penny----
pirating-t...](http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/05/Saving-a-penny----pirating-the-
Humble-Indie-Bundle))

